# Coffins and Shovels



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I made this sign out of foam. I plan on building a shack around this idea.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it! Great job!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job. 

When I read the thread title I was hoping for a haunt related periodical...lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

joker said:


> Nice job.
> 
> When I read the thread title I was hoping for a haunt related periodical...lol.


Or maybe a name for a haunted restaurant?

Nice sign!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great sign hope to see the shack this year


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the sign ... tho I am partial to making 'wooden' signs out of styrofoam sheets too!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

love it! can't wait to see the rest of the shack


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that is a killer sign! Excellent job.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job on the weathered wood. You'd swear it was the real thing. Looking forward to seeing it with the shack.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love it, you are so talented.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Really that is way cool. Very nice overall design.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a great sign. I really like the technique on the foam.


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job and nice choice of a font, very fitting. Can't wait to see the shack.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Great job! It looks sooo real!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That turned out really well!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Loads of fun!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice sign. You did a good job of making it looked aged.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the wood grain detail. The whole thing looks fantastic. I agree with everyone else, I'm looking forward to the "haunted tavern" it will be affixed to.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I love your work. I aspire to that level of detail.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks fantastic!!!


----------

